# Nathan.....Swine Flu



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi All...

Well poor Nathan has come down with swine flu....He started with symptoms at 8ish last night....put himself to bed..wearing sunglasses..because his head was hurting that much...I initially though it could have been a migraine......During the night, we have been in and out of bed, symptoms getting worse.

He woke this morning reading 19.7, temp of 39.4, ketones 1.5, aching all over, head still banging etc.....Phoned the DSN..to inform her of the situation...GP next on my list......Spoke to the receptionist........asked me why I was phoning the surgery at not the helpline....err..my reply is the helpline will not deal with any person with underlying health conditions...and would refer me to the Dr's instead...I gave her all Nathans symptoms etc...she said what would I like to do???...I replied I think that is up to the GP, as to whether he/she wants to treat it as swine flu etc...was told GP would phone back after surgery, this morning...The lovely Dr Walker phoned me back more or less immediately..and by going on what I had told her..she was 99% certain it was swine flu..and to put Nathan on Tamiflu immediately, and to monitor his diabetes closely etc...

I picked up Nathan's prescription..went to the chemist in town that was suppling Tamiflu...what a nightmare.....Handed the prescription in...then told I could'nt have it unless I provided ID for both Me and Nathan...At this I completely lost it..never heard anything so ridiculous in my life..nor had I been informed that this would be required by the GP, Surgery, or on the prescription itself...Came all the way home, collected ID, went back and finally got Nathan prescription. I am still furious over the ID thing..and the receptionist at the surgery....

Nathan has just had his first capsule...drinking plenty..ketones still present...BG high...feels in his words like S***E....DSN phoning back at about 1ish to see how he is doing...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

Heidi - hope Nathan gets through it quickly! I certainly understand your annoyance at having to provide the ID - surely the prescription is enough?


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear Nathan has got it aswell. For me the first 24 hours was the worst, possibly the worst I have ever felt, I was at work and just cried I felt so ill. But after that once I started on Tamiflu it was just like normal cold/flu. My blood sugars after that time aswell have been very good, all below 13. So I hope Nathans expereince is the same, that the worst settles after the first day.

Keep a close eye on those ketones, make sure he is drinking plenty, and you are giving him correction doses as advised by your DSN. 

thats bad about not telling you that you needed ID, they said it on the website and phone line but your GP should have known that aswell. 

Hope Nathan feels better soon


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear Nathan's got the 'flu!!

Hope he feels better soon!  Meanwhile, try & look after yourself too...!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Northerner and Nikki..

Thank you.......I hope he gets better to..as he looks terrible at the moment and as if he going to burst into tears..

The ID requirement completely threw me..because as Northerner said..I thought the prescription would have been enough..I must admit though I did'nt look on the helpline first...I just assumed that because Nathan is diabetic..as a statement that was issued..if you had an underlying medical condition..you need to speak to your GP..Someone at the surgery, the GP, or even a note on the prescription about needing ID...should have been done.

Yes I'm following all the guideline lines and the DSN advice about the corrections Nathan needs during this time...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Heidi, hope it passes quickly, and well done you for being so good on checking everything, I'm sure if I get hit by this I'd just curl up in a room somewhere feeling sorry for myself!! You make sure you keep well too if you can.

Nikki, sorry to hear you were hit by it too. maybe you said so before but I've been a little quiet lately myself.

Take care everyone,

Rossi


----------



## Caroline (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope Nathan is better soon. 

One of the chemists I use always asks for ID to go with prescriptions if they don't know you. I normally have things like my staff pass and credit card with me, but as I don't have a driving licence or passport I often have a problem....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh no Heidi  I did tell you lastnight it sounded like the dreaded Swine flu headache , Im so sorry Nath is poorly  At least you got the Tamiflu though and he'll start to feel better soon , the only reason I still feel ill is because I got a Kidney infection too  Let us know how he is though and if you need to talk , moan , rant you know where I am . ((((hugs))))


----------



## gewatts (Jul 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Nathan. Hope it passes soon.

Gabi


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

hi Heidi sorry to hear about Nath and swime flu get well soon nath xxx best wishes


----------



## Becca (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh no, poor Nathan, hope you can get rid of the ketones  

x


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear about Nathan, Heidi.  I hope he feels better very soon xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi All...

Thank you so much for all your well wishes.......

Just a quick update...Nathan's BG is 18.4......Ketones still 1.5...trying to get as much fluids into him as possible.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Becca (Jul 28, 2009)

Aw poor love 

Have you given him correction doses to bring the ketones down?  Is he eating?


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 28, 2009)

What did the DSN say when she phoned you back?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Becca and Nikki..

I have done correction dose...but because we dont carb count etc..its kind of guess work..(trial and error)...Have a printed out sheet regarding insulin dose's and BG Readings when ill..Trying to avoid any overlap in dose's as well.

He is eating..minimal..but at least something is going down.

Still waiting for DSN to phone back..she said it would be after 1

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Becca and Nikki..
> 
> I have done correction dose...but because we dont carb count etc..its kind of guess work..(trial and error)...Have a printed out sheet regarding insulin dose's and BG Readings when ill..Trying to avoid any overlap in dose's as well.
> 
> ...



 we all have different correction doses but mine is 1 unit to bring down by 2 units of blood , do you go on the same principle ? I hope he starts to feel better soon though honey , and tell him i know exactly how bad he feels  And poor you Heidi , are you ? If you need anything let me know .


----------



## Becca (Jul 28, 2009)

just wondered about the not eating because of starvation ketones being produced as well


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> we all have different correction doses but mine is 1 unit to bring down by 2 units of blood , do you go on the same principle ? I hope he starts to feel better soon though honey , and tell him i know exactly how bad he feels  And poor you Heidi , are you ? If you need anything let me know .



Hi Hun,

Depending on the level of BG Nathan is at it can by either by 1, 2, 3, or 4 units of insulin.
In some circumstances we do small insulin dose's every 2 hrs
Thanks hun

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Becca said:


> just wondered about the not eating because of starvation ketones being produced as well



Hi Becca,

I thought that first thing this morning..it was a combination of starvation ketones and ketones as Nathan had'nt eaten since about 8.30 last night.
He has had toast for breakfast..and some of a sandwich at dinner time

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Really sorry Nathan is suffering! When A had it - he was only really ill for 24 hours and then it was more like a bad cold - lets hope the same happens with Nathan!

Try as best you can to get the water into him - even juice will do - to keep the ketones down.

I know you dont carb count - but i dont think correction doses are based on that method are they? I cant remember how to work it out now- but its based on the total daily insulin and then divided (i think) by something. Not being helpful am i! Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Really sorry Nathan is suffering! When A had it - he was only really ill for 24 hours and then it was more like a bad cold - lets hope the same happens with Nathan!
> 
> Try as best you can to get the water into him - even juice will do - to keep the ketones down.
> 
> I know you dont carb count - but i dont think correction doses are based on that method are they? I cant remember how to work it out now- but its based on the total daily insulin and then divided (i think) by something. Not being helpful am i! Bev




Hi Bev...

Just made him drink 3 glasses of water...its the ketones that I'm more bothered about...they have to go.

Correction dose's for Nathan are based on his BG reading....not sure if its the same principal that everyone else uses...

Going to re-check for ketones in a mo...DSN told me to check every 4 hrs...but I have been doing it every hour..I think 4 hours is to long, and no way enough.

Heidi
x


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

Yes its the same for everyone i think - based on your BG level you work out how much to give for a correction dose. For example, if A was 20mmols - i would give him 2 and a half units because 1 unit brings him down by 5mmols - so that should bring him into range. So how do you work out how much to give for a correction dose? Confused now! But thats not hard!Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> Yes its the same for everyone i think - based on your BG level you work out how much to give for a correction dose. For example, if A was 20mmols - i would give him 2 and a half units because 1 unit brings him down by 5mmols - so that should bring him into range. So how do you work out how much to give for a correction dose? Confused now! But thats not hard!Bev



Hi Bev...

For Nathan if he was 20ish I would give him either 3-4 units of N/R...working on a similar ratio to A.
Sometimes in Nathans correction doses it is purely guess work and a case of trial and error

Heidi
xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Heidi, just seen this. Poor Nathan! Poor you. Hope the ketones go down soon. You're doing the right things. Keep us updated.

On MDI E's correction used to be 1unit=3mmols. Is about the same now, but does vary. If Nathan's been up a while of course he will be resistant. For E when this happened over Easter we were just whacking the insulin in every two hours...

Have you been advised to increase his basal too? We did with E when his numbers went bananas at Easter...


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

I read recently, that correction dose is related to how many units of insulin you have on a typical day! I have about 40 units, so by this theory 1 unit of Insulin for me will reduce my levels by 2.5 mmols! (100 divide by 40) However I'm not convinced by this at all!! Trial and error test as you go is the safest, until you know how things work better. I'm still learning, Hmm wil I ever learn!!?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hello Heidi, just seen this. Poor Nathan! Poor you. Hope the ketones go down soon. You're doing the right things. Keep us updated.
> 
> On MDI E's correction used to be 1unit=3mmols. Is about the same now, but does vary. If Nathan's been up a while of course he will be resistant. For E when this happened over Easter we were just whacking the insulin in every two hours...
> 
> Have you been advised to increase his basal too? We did with E when his numbers went bananas at Easter...



Hi Patricia..

Nathan's levels have only just started to creep up over the past week or so...after starting with another growth spurt......So basal has been adjusted to cover this..
Usually with illness I tend not to increase the basal....just to do corrections with Nathan's N/R..
Its not very often Nathan has constant high readings..he usually the other way

Heidi
xx


----------



## Mand (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Heidi

Only just read this thread. So sorry to hear Nathan so poorly. How alwful for him and worrying for you. Hope the drinking clears those ketones.

Please keep us posted on his progress. Sending you both big hugs! 

Love Mand x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Again..

Just another quick update...Nathan's....BG 18.8.....Ketones 1.0....Temp...38

So Ketones and Temperature coming down...Now need to work on BG...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Again..
> 
> Just another quick update...Nathan's....BG 18.8.....Ketones 1.0....Temp...38
> 
> ...



Good luck with that and please keep us posted when you can so we know how you are both doing


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hiya,

Nathan's DSN just phoned back.....We are working on a correction dose of 1unit would bring down 5mmol...at the moment instead of a correction of 1 = 3mmol...just to be on the cautious side...Blood to be done every 2 hrs..as I was and a correction to be given accordingly then..

Ketones provided Nathan doesnt go up to plus 3 /4..no need to be admitted to hospital..still must keep a check on those.

Temperature..she is happy it is coming down..and has told me I can use a combination of calpol and neurophen on a 3 hour rotation.

No need to alter basal dose...just work with the N/R

Heidi
xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh dear I'm sorry to hear he's got the dreaded swine flu! Really hope it passes quickly for him. Really hope his ketones don't go up anymore as well, he must be feeling so rough ketones are bad enough on their own let alone when he's got swine flu on top.

Keep us updated, i just hope he gets over it quickly and the tamiflu does it's job well. 

Emma xxx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi All...

Just another quick update....

Nathan's Temp back up to 39...Ketones at 1.0......BG down to 9...with corrections..but he has'nt eaten much either...

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Poor Nathan!
The only way i got A's ketones down was by bribing him to drink 2 pints of water in 1 hour! 

It is hard for them to drink so much - but they have to i am afraid - i am sure he doesnt want to be in hospital - might even catch something else there!

Have the paracetomol and ibuprofen not helped with the temperature? I hope he starts to feel better soon for both of you - you probably wont sleep tonight!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Poor Nathan!
> The only way i got A's ketones down was by bribing him to drink 2 pints of water in 1 hour!
> 
> It is hard for them to drink so much - but they have to i am afraid - i am sure he doesnt want to be in hospital - might even catch something else there!
> ...



Be careful not to make him drink too much water though, this can have the effect of diluting the trace salts and minerals our organs need to function properly.


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Northerner, yes i was aware of this - my daughter is doing human biology and told me about it - but i was under the impression that a lot of water in 1 hour would be something like 6 pints or so? Of course - i may be wrong - but i wouldnt want to do this again if 2 pints is too much in one hour? Perhaps it depends on your weight or age? Would be interested to know what the limit is - just in case i have given missleading advice.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner, yes i was aware of this - my daughter is doing human biology and told me about it - but i was under the impression that a lot of water in 1 hour would be something like 6 pints or so? Of course - i may be wrong - but i wouldnt want to do this again if 2 pints is too much in one hour? Perhaps it depends on your weight or age? Would be interested to know what the limit is - just in case i have given missleading advice.Bev



Hi Bev, I found this page about it which seems to explain it quite well, but you do have to drink a lot quickly for it to happen - just thought I ought to post a warning

http://chemistry.about.com/cs/5/f/blwaterintox.htm


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Absolutely - yes post the warning, i hope you didnt think i was being critical!

My daughter also goes running and i was very surprised when she told me that if you have had a long run - then its not really safe to drink as soon as you stop - for the very reasons it states in the link. Its quite scary isnt it that such a simple thing like water can do so much harm?Bev


----------



## KimB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thks*

All the discussions really interesting & useful to know what to do/look out for - better than any hotline !...
Thks everyone.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope Nath is feeling better today


----------



## bev (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Heidi,
How is nathan today?Bev x


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2009)

morning heidi is nath any better hun x


----------



## Mand (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope Nathan feeling a bit better today? I hoping so. Take care. x x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry I've only just come online.....Thank you for all your kind regards for Nathan...

Well last night was a bit of a struggle trying to bring BG and Ketones back down...and 9pm Nathan was clear of ketones.......and BG down to 9.4...Unfortunately by 11.30....Trace Ketones and BG back up to 15.4...
So the remainder of the night was dealt with by testing every hour...
Nathan was reading 16.8 at breakfast..had a little to eat and back to 1.0 Ketones.....Gave him his usual insulin dose plus 2 units.....Howerver just before DSN phoned Nathan was back up to 20.4....After a long discussion with the DSN..and her concerns that I must stabalise the BG...if it cannot be done in the next 24hrs...Nathan might have to be admitted to hospital...I am non to keen on this idea...for various reasons...so must get cracking on the corrections...Well I gave Nathan 3 units at 10.30...and at 12.30 hes was 13...having a little dinner and insulin..Ketones back to 0.5..

Nathan himself...looks awful...still got headache, achey, and lying down..because lifting his head makes him feel dizzy..he is also very lethargic...and had the runs..which I think has more to do with the Tamiflu. His temp has settled at just under 38c...so that ok..

Nathan is drinking as much as possible...the ketones have to go.

Suprisingly though Nathan is the first diabetic in our area with swine flu and being treated with Tamiflu...so the DSN..is keen to see how it is panning out for us..in order that she will then have knowledge and understanding if the other children contract it...she is phoning later on this afternoon for an update...She would have liked to come out and seen Nathan but for obvious reasons cannot.

Heidi
xx


----------



## vince13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Heidi, I've only just caught up with this thread.  I do hope Nathan will feel better soon - keep us posted as to progress and take care of yourself.  Hugs    Faith


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like your having a real battle one minute the blood sugars are getting better and the ketones and the next they are high again. Poor nathan sounds like a horrible experience to go through, I really hope that he doesn't have to be admitted to hospital because I know myself i'd rather be at home feeling like that than in a hospital. 

How are you feeling, have you had any signs of having it yourself? 

Emma xx


----------



## Mand (Jul 29, 2009)

Gosh Heidi! What a battle! You are coping well though. Nathan is unlucky to have swine flu but lucky to have such a devoted and caring mom to take care of him. I hope he begins to feel better soon. Hang on in there! Hope you do not get it too!

Do keep us posted on his progress.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Heidi , Ive only just logged on and got up to date with Naths progress 

I hope the bloods and ketones settle down soon , and he doesnt have to go 

into hospital , Keep up the good work but try and rest when Nath is resting

so you dont make yourself ill. If you need anything you know where I am 

honey , (((((HUGS))))) to both of you  xxxx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All...

Just a quick update.....

At the mo things certainly do seem to be going Nathan's and my way...BG at 2.30pm...20.8...and Ketones back to 1.0.

Nathan has now developed a sore throat and cough..besides the headache, lethargy, aching muscles and joints.

I myself do not seem to be showing any symptoms..thankfully...I have just managed to grab half hours doze on the sofa...I must admit I am a bit shattered with the constant testing, insulin doses, worry and being up every hour during the past 2 nights...

I just need for Nathan to get the BG and Ketones stable....I really dont want him to have to go in to hospital, nor does Nathan..I had to mention it to him before and he burst out crying.

Thank you all again for the regards, well wishes and support you are showing to Nathan and me......You are all the best....

Love 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 29, 2009)

Heidi, thinking of you. It must pass soon, surely? You just need to hang in there and keep doing what you're doing. Poor Nathan. Poor you.

I'll keep checking the thread. All best.

xxoo


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All...

Just a quick update....

Nathan has just read Negative for Ketones................fingers crossed they have vacated his body....

Blood sugar still higher than normal.....14.0 at 7pm..so did correction..hopefully by 9pm..when Nathan has his Lantus...it will be about 10 or just under.

Temperature at 37.6...so that good.

Still unwell...understandably but hopefully by morning Nathan should be showing signs of improvement...Just had his fourth Tamiflu capsule

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

'The ketones have left the Nathan'! Hurrah!


----------



## vince13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Great news, Heidi, I hope you get some sleep tonight !   Hope the news is even better in the morning.

Faith


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Good news about the  lack of Ketones Heidi  , Keep up the good work !! 

Is Nath managing to eat anything at all ? Hopefully by tomorrow his Glucose 

levels will be more stable and he will start to feel abit better. 


GET WELL SOON NATH XXX


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good news about the  lack of Ketones Heidi  , Keep up the good work !!
> 
> Is Nath managing to eat anything at all ? Hopefully by tomorrow his Glucose
> 
> ...




Hiya Hun...

Nath is managing to eat...although it is under protest as he does'nt feel like it and is not hungry.....Today he has managed some toast, a bit of yoghurt, half a sandwich and some baked beans...I have told him he must eat..even if it is just a few mouthfuls of something at a time...He felt quite nauseous before but I think that could have been the Tamiflu..as that can be one of the side effects...but after Nathan had a little sleep, it did pass...

On wards and upwards hopefully now....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hiya Hun...
> 
> Nath is managing to eat...although it is under protest as he does'nt feel like it and is not hungry.....Today he has managed some toast, a bit of yoghurt, half a sandwich and some baked beans...I have told him he must eat..even if it is just a few mouthfuls of something at a time...He felt quite nauseous before but I think that could have been the Tamiflu..as that can be one of the side effects...but after Nathan had a little sleep, it did pass...
> 
> ...



Lets hope hes on the mend now then honey , hes doing well to eat , i went days and couldnt touch a bite , so small amounts and often are good. 
has he still got the sore throat and cough ? if so what about small amounts of icecream ? , good for a sore throat and has the carbs in it that he needs. 
how are you feeling ? you must be exhausted , physically and emotionally , try and get some rest when nath is resting too !! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Mand (Jul 29, 2009)

So glad things improving. Thank goodness those ketones gone! Let's hope tomorrow brings an even better improvement. Hope you manage to get some rest.
Love to you both. xx


----------



## Becca (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Heidi

I'm really pleased that the ketones have gone, fingers crossed the other things will settle soon.  You must be shattered, make sure you get a chance to rest as well x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lets hope hes on the mend now then honey , hes doing well to eat , i went days and couldnt touch a bite , so small amounts and often are good.
> has he still got the sore throat and cough ? if so what about small amounts of icecream ? , good for a sore throat and has the carbs in it that he needs.
> how are you feeling ? you must be exhausted , physically and emotionally , try and get some rest when nath is resting too !! ((((hugs))))



Hi Hun...

Its been a struggle to get Nathan to eat...but I told himm that if he could'nt or would'nt..then undoubtedly he would have to go into hospital..and not eating would cause further complications as regards to BG and Ketones etc...If he was admitted to hospital they would have to put him on to a insulin drip and glucose drip...also he would be in isolation...So Nath has my admiration for attempting to eat even small amounts...cause I know myself if you are unwell food is about the last thing you want to do or be bothered with..

Still got sore throat and cough....He was sucking an ice cube before...Nath is'nt a fan of ice cream...but my mam got him a couple of pots of ambrosia custard and rice pudding before...

Me...oh I'm ok thanks....just focusing on Nath...thats a mam's job......as long as he ok to me thats all that matters...once he is fully better then I will catch up...on rest etc...

One thing I must say though is a big thank you to all on the forum...you are all true stars...

Heidi
xx


----------



## tracey w (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, Just been catching up with you thread! Sorry Nathan been so poorly but glad he seems to be on the mend now.

Please take care of you too, you are important too you know


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2009)

glad nathan is feeling better and the ketones have gone. You're both doing really well


----------



## katie (Jul 29, 2009)

It's good to hear that Nathan is improving  Get well soon Nath! x


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2009)

so glad to hear he is on the mend Heidi, how is he this morning? x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope Nathan has continued to improve and is feeling better this morning


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Any news on Nath today Heidi ?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello Heidi --echoing the others...glad to hear Nathan on the mend, how shattering for you. Look forward to knowing how he is today. Well done to both of you. Hang in there.

xxoo


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All...

Well this morning Nathan is still clear of Ketones..........Woke up with a BG of 12.9....at 10.30..he was 16.0...so have done a correction...hopefully that will do the trick for the lunch time reading....Temperature...37.2...so good.

He feels slightly better.......Hope we have got the worse over with now.....fingers crossed.

I did however last night..increased his basal by 2 units.....I was advised by the DSN not to earlier in the day...and just do corrections with the N/R between meals...But after hitting a point of despair, and looking back at the readings for the past 2 days...and thinking I was fighting a losing battle trying to keep levels stable..I felt I had no other option..

Thank you again for all your kind regards...xx

Heidi
xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2009)

Good news Heidi, hope all continues to onward and upward! (not the temp though...)

I'm with you on increasing the basal. When we were battling with consistently high numbers over Easter, we ended up feeling that the corrections were just kind of 'bouncing' things around. It was like banging your head against a wall. Hope the basal adjustment helps, anyway.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Good news Heidi, hope all continues to onward and upward! (not the temp though...)
> 
> I'm with you on increasing the basal. When we were battling with consistently high numbers over Easter, we ended up feeling that the corrections were just kind of 'bouncing' things around. It was like banging your head against a wall. Hope the basal adjustment helps, anyway.





Thank you Patricia...

I'm not sure if the DSN will be in agreement with me though....But to be honest...I know hand on heart there was no other option for Nathan....They are usually happy with any adjustments to basal or bolus I make..and kind of leave me to get on with it..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Aha! Just remembered the "Profound" thought I had at 2am this morning...I was thinking how it's bad enough for the diabetic themselves with all the quirks & spikes etc, but how much more frustrating & scary it must be for the parents of diabetic kids, who are trying to control it one remove away, as it were...(hope that makes sense, it did this morning! ) I must say hats off to you all, you do an incredible job!  No wonder the docs are happy with your adjustments, the reality is that you're the expert! 

So so glad Nathan's on the mend -  keep looking after yourself too! 

All the best!


----------



## bev (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad Nathan is feeling much better Heidi, you both deserve a little treat for coping so well over the past few days. Although the weather doesnt make you feel much like going out does it?

Twitchy, your right about being one step removed from the diabetes - but in a way it think it makes you worry even more! A looks terrible when he is having a hypo - and it probably looks worse than it is as a parent looking on and feeling helpless. I always wish i could take it away from him - even have it myself - so he doesnt have to suffer the ups and downs...Being a parent is a worry anyway, but then throw diabetes into the mix and hey presto - even more stress!! But i think you just have to plod on and make the most of things - otherwise the diabetes is ruling everything - and i always tell A that he will live the same sort of life he was going to pre-diabetes - he will go to college and uni - just like his sisters have - and he will achieve everything he wants to - possibily even more as he will have so much more support - so life goes on and as long as we love our children - and help them to achieve their goals - then thats the only thing we can do. I must admit, in the early days (8 months ago) - i couldnt imagine how A would take to all the faff of dealing with diabetes - but he has taken to it like a duck to water - which is a bonus as he remains very upbeat and extremely positive about the future. He does have the odd blip when he gets frustrated - but i think thats very normal. And i shed the odd tear when i see him sitting on the sidelines because he cant join in if he is hypo or hyper - but i dont let him see me do this - i just offer a different activity or some other form of fun.Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Bev...

I agree also with what you have said to twichy...regarding how difficult it is being a parent of a child with diabetes..We just plod on and get on with it...I try to stay as positive as can be and try to instill the same positivity it to Nathan...I always say while diabetes is a terrible life long condition..and would a the drop of a hat take it from Nathan...in the big scheme of things there are far worse conditions, illnesses to deal with..and am thankful that I am not dealing with a child/teenager who has one of those..I have total respect and admiration for those parents..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2009)

Parents of children with diabetes, you are the best - RESPECT!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Parents of children with diabetes, you are the best - RESPECT!



Seconded


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Good Afternoon Peeps,

Just a little update on Nathan.......Well he is quiet a bit better today, although still very lethargic, still got headache sore throat and cough......But Ketones... gone....Yesssss....Temperature...Normal.....and BG.......Woke at 7.2....10.30am...11.5.....Dinner....8.0....2.30.....14.0.....corrections have been done.

I think it is safe to say that Nathan is on the road to recovery and over the worst....Thank god..

Heidi
xx


----------



## gewatts (Jul 31, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better and over the worst of it. 

Everytime I cough or sneeze Katie asks if I've got swine flu. She asked me this morning if it would kill her if she got it - not what a 5 yr old should be worrying about.


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2009)

so pleased he seems over the worst hun must be big relief x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats great news Heidi  I hope you are managing to rest abit more yourself now that the worst is over . xx ((((hugs))))


----------



## Caroline (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad to hear Nathan is getting better. It is no fun having any child not well, and even less so with the added dimension of diabetes.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

gewatts said:


> So glad he's feeling better and over the worst of it.
> 
> Everytime I cough or sneeze Katie asks if I've got swine flu. She asked me this morning if it would kill her if she got it - not what a 5 yr old should be worrying about.




Hi gewatts...

When swine flu first hit the headlines, Nathan was exactly the same as Katie..he panicked at the slightest sneeze...and asked if he caught it would he die...I agree fully with you this is certainly not what 5 yr olds or any other child should be worrying about...and although I agree that we all needed to be aware of its presence and take the usual precautions...The Media again have managed to create mass hysteria and panic amongst the population...and yes admittedly at one point feel into the bracket of a panicked parent..

But thankfully what has been a demanding, worrying and stressful week, Nathan is on the mend.....


Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so pleased he seems over the worst hun must be big relief x




Thanks hun........it so is a big relief....xxx

Heidi
x


----------



## Mand (Jul 31, 2009)

So glad to hear that Nathan is on the mend. Good news!

Love to you both. Mand xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats great news Heidi  I hope you are managing to rest abit more yourself now that the worst is over . xx ((((hugs))))





Thanks Hun.............I will try and catch up on some rest now....well as much as I can with a teenager in the house....although no sign still Kevin the Teenager is returning...funnily enough...I cant wait for him to come back....lol

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2009)

Heidi, I'd particularly like to thank you for sharing how you and Nathan have been with the swine flu - to some extent I now know what to expect should I get it (although I appreciate 'we are all different!'). 

I think the uncertainty and fear of the unknown is what worries people the most, and you have helped set my mind at rest. Difficult and worrying - yes, but not something I will panic over.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Thanks Hun.............I will try and catch up on some rest now....well as much as I can with a teenager in the house....although no sign still Kevin the Teenager is returning...funnily enough...I cant wait for him to come back....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xxx



Awww  lets hope Kevin the, Dope (its a band) and Slipknot loving Teen is back soon to give your neighbours some headaches lol  Im so pleased Naths getting better now , he'll probably take a little while to get back  to full Teen Angst but I'm sure you'll let us know when he does lol xxxx


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad to hear he is on the mend and still got the rest of the holidays to look forward to. For me the first 24-48 hours were the worst but it's taken me a long time to recover, over a week later and I am still very tired but only a slightly blocked nose and blood sugars are back to normal.
And well done to you mums are heros!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Heidi, I'd particularly like to thank you for sharing how you and Nathan have been with the swine flu - to some extent I now know what to expect should I get it (although I appreciate 'we are all different!').
> 
> I think the uncertainty and fear of the unknown is what worries people the most, and you have helped set my mind at rest. Difficult and worrying - yes, but not something I will panic over.





Thank you Northerner....

I'm so glad me sharing Nathan and mine experience of dealing with Swine Flu..has helped..even though as you say we are all different..It may serve to alleviate concerns in both adults and parents/carers.

I wont deny that as a parent I had serious concerns more about Nathan's BG and ketones rather than the Swine Flu itself....and at one point in particular on Wednesday..I thought I was fighting a losing battle with regards in trying to stabalise BG and Ketones..to the point that I had braced myself that hospital was looking increasing likely.. But in hindsight I know feel that Wednesday was probably the Swine Flu reaching its peak..and had to sucumb to the Tamiflu....

Nor will I deny that as a parent it has totally shattered me...with the constant corrections, ketone testing...as well as the worry for Nathan..etc

My advice to any adult or parent/carer would be:

Do not hesitate in getting Tamiflu...if in any doubt...still get it...It is vital to start the course of treatment with in the first 24hrs of symptoms showing.

If you have a child who won't or can't swallow capsules...open them up and put them in a spoonful of yoghurt, jam, apple sauce..or in Nathans case chocolate spread.

Correct all high readings with your correction ratio....Test for Ketones every one to two hours..Temperature and the same intervals.

Drink plenty of fluids.....Try to eat something...even if it is only toast....Rest and sleep when you need to..

Take Paracetomol, Ibuprophen....Calpol and Nurofen for children on a 2 hr cycle...ie...calpol first...2hrs later nuropen....4hrs later calpol...etc.

Please dont panic.......If I can do it....you all can....xx

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Glad to hear he is on the mend and still got the rest of the holidays to look forward to. For me the first 24-48 hours were the worst but it's taken me a long time to recover, over a week later and I am still very tired but only a slightly blocked nose and blood sugars are back to normal.
> And well done to you mums are heros!




Thank you Nikki,

Glad to hear you feeling a little better to..

I think as you that the first 24-48 hrs were the worst..probably peaking on the wednesday..

Personally I think it will take a good couple of weeks after to recover fully..and may be a week or so more on top of that for the lethargy to go.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Mand (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank for the advice. Have taken it all in. We bought a thermometer today (they like gold dust to find!) and are just keeping close eye out for symptoms. Hopefully he won't get it but at least we prepared.

Hope over the weekend Nathan keeps improving and that you get a well deserved rest.

Mand x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mand said:


> Thank for the advice. Have taken it all in. We bought a thermometer today (they like gold dust to find!) and are just keeping close eye out for symptoms. Hopefully he won't get it but at least we prepared.
> 
> Hope over the weekend Nathan keeps improving and that you get a well deserved rest.
> 
> Mand x




Hi Mand,

Thank you for your well wishes to Nathan...x

Boots in our town are struggling to keep up with the demand for thermometers.....Luckily I've had one for a couple of years.....The temperature is a key sign...anything 39c or above...although this is'nt  a diagnosis alone..

I burst into song at Nathan's BG reading this morning....never been so ecstatic to see a reading of 7.2

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi All...

Sorry to post again..

But Im so pleased......Checked Nathan's BG at 7pm 2hrs after eating...and he was 8.8...no correction needed.....Nathan was 8.0 befrore tea at 5pm....this is the first 2 hr reading I have'nt needed to correct since Tuesday....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Sorry to post again..
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOO  GO NATH !! THAT IS SUCH GOOD NEWS , THANKS FOR TELLING US HEIDI , WE ALL CARE ABOUT BOTH YOU AND NATH SO OF COURSE WE WANT TO KNOW EVERYTHING


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats great Heidi, the end might be in sight!! I hope so.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All...

Well all though Nathan feels a little better again..if not shattered....and generally looks washed out...

The BG level is on the rise again....mmmmm...Last night at bed he was 5.2...brilliant.....this morning he woke at 14.0...(growth spurt?) and was 16.2 mid morning..so correction given...and 10.8 at dinner...

I think I might increase his Lantus tonight by 1/2 units...as I'm inclined to think hormones were out to play last night...aaarrrggghhh

Heidi
xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 1, 2009)

So glad Nathan's on the mend!!  

I just read the thread with your describing Nathan wanting to give his cats blood tests - nearly widdled myself laughing he he!! (mainly trying to imagine the mechanics of carrying out such a test with a cross moggy!! ) Glad you vetoed that one!

All the best,

T


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 2, 2009)

Feel better Nathan! Hope full recovery is on the cards soon. Much love xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> So glad Nathan's on the mend!!
> 
> I just read the thread with your describing Nathan wanting to give his cats blood tests - nearly widdled myself laughing he he!! (mainly trying to imagine the mechanics of carrying out such a test with a cross moggy!! ) Glad you vetoed that one!
> 
> ...



Hi Twitchy....

Nathan's idea was for me to hold the cats..while he performed the task....lol...not a chance....I value my arms and hands........Yes the idea was vetoed very quickly...hahahaha...Instead I decided to sponser a Type 1 diabetic cat called Millie for Nathan..He was impressed with that..cause it made Nathan realise diabetes was'nt just restricted to humans

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 3, 2009)

That's remarkable!! And how is the boy today? Better I hope. Hope you're good to young lady! Still celebrating I hope!?

Take care

Rossi


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 3, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Twitchy....
> 
> Nathan's idea was for me to hold the cats..while he performed the task....lol...not a chance....I value my arms and hands........Yes the idea was vetoed very quickly...hahahaha...Instead I decided to sponser a Type 1 diabetic cat called Millie for Nathan..He was impressed with that..cause it made Nathan realise diabetes was'nt just restricted to humans
> 
> ...



My neighbour has a diabetic cat called Tigger. Insulin usually given in the scruff of the neck and BG tests are done at the top of the ear right on the edge. 

Tigger doesn't mind it at all when his owners are away and I puddy tat sit.


----------



## aymes (Aug 3, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Twitchy....
> 
> Nathan's idea was for me to hold the cats..while he performed the task....lol...not a chance....I value my arms and hands........Yes the idea was vetoed very quickly...hahahaha...Instead I decided to sponser a Type 1 diabetic cat called Millie for Nathan..He was impressed with that..cause it made Nathan realise diabetes was'nt just restricted to humans
> 
> ...




Obviously testing the cat wouldn't have been a good idea but that really did make me laugh!

Where did you sponsor the cat from?


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> Obviously testing the cat wouldn't have been a good idea but that really did make me laugh!
> 
> Where did you sponsor the cat from?



Hi aymes..

We sponsored millie through the PDSA.....?10 per month...which goes towards all her prescriptions etc...the first cat we sponsored was EVOL...(LOVE spelt backwards)..but unfortunatly she had to be put down..due to renal failure...she also had diabetes...Nathan gets an update on Millie every 3 mths..she is doing really well at the moment

I'm not sure but I think the Blue Cross offer similar sponsorship..for sick animals.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2009)

good morning Heidi

how is nath xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good morning Heidi
> 
> how is nath xx



Hi Steff...

Nathan feeling much better...still very tired though, think it will be another couple of weeks before he fully recovered..BG..Starting to settle down a little as well...so really pleased about that..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Nathan feeling much better...still very tired though, think it will be another couple of weeks before he fully recovered..BG..Starting to settle down a little as well...so really pleased about that..
> 
> ...



glad to hear it hun been a while now , must take it out of him and yourself when he is poorly


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

steff09 said:


> glad to hear it hun been a while now , must take it out of him and yourself when he is poorly




Yeah...so glad it is'nt last Tuesday though....Thats when Nathan started on the Tamiflu..I dont think nothing could have prepared me for the havoc swine flu would cause to his BG..and the dreaded Ketones...It certainly has taken it out of Nathan...Me I'm mam..so we just get on with it...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Yeah...so glad it is'nt last Tuesday though....Thats when Nathan started on the Tamiflu..I dont think nothing could have prepared me for the havoc swine flu would cause to his BG..and the dreaded Ketones...It certainly has taken it out of Nathan...Me I'm mam..so we just get on with it...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yup not the same but when my lad goes down with the sniffles it's funny how you see them become so dependant on mum but any other time they like oh god mum go away lol x


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Get well soon Nathan, hope you dont catch it next S xx

Keep well everybody!


----------

